# Miley Tyson and the herd!! LOTS OF PICS!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I went very picture happy =)

OK, First are the mommies to be...

Here is Ginger the puppy goat =) She is due Feb 18 - March 16. She is a FF.

























Azriel she will also be a FF. She is due May 1st - May 7th.

























And last is Chenille, if she is bred she would be due April 24. But she was in no mood to have her photo taken =/









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And now for the other goaties..










Peachy girl =) She is so sweet and follows us all over the yard.









Peach again in our front yard.









Rewind being his majestic self haahaa









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The JAIL BIRD!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They look great!!! I'm so envious! You have flat land! haha We're nothing but hills here. I am seeding soon and hope to have a green pasture soon.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah but that is the only flat part lol. we have 22 acres of steep hills to deal with lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I don't have really any that's flat. Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

lol, then I guess I should be glad that I have some flat land.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh stop torturing me with all that green!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, you didn't know that was my sole purpose in life? LOL


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody is so cute!! I love those pictures of Miley looking through the fence! And of course Tyson is cute as always! Looks like they were having a blast outside. Isn't so funny how we keep them inside and treat them like little kings and all they think about sometimes is getting _outside_? :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean lol. Tyson would rather be out there being a "big dog" than inside on his red velvet pillow haha.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger is so cute, and really fluffy-how I wish I had your grass!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute pics, I love the poodles.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ginger has the cutest face! Her sire really passes that along.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i like the pic of miley biting the fence!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL so do I, she was mad that I was just standing there and not letting her out!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody looks great Chelsey! I just love little Miley, she's adorable


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Now that puppy is cute!!! The goats look great - a real pretty herd. I forsee some GORGEOUS babies headed your way! Ginger has such a sweet face. I like Azriel - she's a nice doe. And your buck - well...he's just marked up the coolest.


----------

